

Nest to build out IoT with acquisition of Revolv's home hub engineering team - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2838949/opensource-subnet/nest-to-build-out-iot-with-acquisition-of-revolvs-home-hub-engineering-team.html

======
stevep2007
The next step for IoT in the home will enable devices from different
manufacturers to communicate with each other.

Spending $3.2 billion for Nest in January, followed by a $555 million buyout
of Dropcam in June and last week's acquisition of Revlov for an undisclosed
amount, Google is moving quickly into the home Internet of Things (IoT)
market.

